# =#*Team Ten Pounds*#=



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 18, 2007)

For the girls from the workout/diet buddy thread (and anyone else).....

Here is the deal:

At the beginning of the week post some goals, whether it be weight loss, number of workouts, water intake etc.

Everyone can check in everyday or not if they don't want to, share tips, share recipes and share stories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hopefully it will be a fun way for us all to make progress AND to get to know each other!

Liz


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 18, 2007)

I'll go first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Name: Liz
Age: 21
Longterm goals: To lose 9kg (not becase I feel I need to, but because the sport I am involved in is changing weight class), cut down on diet coke, increase water, feel better about myself, go to gym 3x week and one home workout.
Goals for this week: One diet soda per day, 1 litre of water, workout 3x, -0.5kg/1 pound.


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 18, 2007)

*So, Day 2 for me*

Food
Porridge made with water, half a banana and raisins
Muller Light vanilla yogurt
Wholemeal pitta with turkey slices, light cream cheese, a tomato. Diet coke
Wholemeal pasta mixed with a little pesto, creme fraiche and diced tomato.

No workout today.

I met my soda and water goal SO FAR hehehe.

I thought some of you might like this-

http://www.healthy-eating-made-easy....y-recipes.html


----------



## laguayaca (Sep 19, 2007)

day 3:
so far breakfast:
half bagel with cream cheese
cup of milk 
apple dippers from mcdonalds

goals for this week is to lose 1 pound I neeed to lose to get healthy and to feel good basically!
i will try to drink water mostly, milk, and coffee or tea with splenda!
walk and move around more than i ususally do as of right now i have no time to exercise so me an my pedometer will be best friends when i buy it! 

my name is jeni i am 21 will be 22 on the 28th mac lover since christmas 06'. i will be getting married next august to the love of my life! i am really excited!


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 19, 2007)

hey jeni!  Hopefully we can help motivate each other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How much do you want to lose my next august?  Because that is my goal date too!


----------



## fresh76 (Sep 19, 2007)

Name: Aileen
 Age: 23
 Longterm goals: Lose 15 lbs, and become wonderfully hard-bodied. bwahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Goals for this week: Drink more water!!!! Get my bum to the gym at least 3x. Lose 2 lbs.

We should def. start some sort of support group, huh?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

Age: 40

Goals:  I would like to tone up, loose 7 pounds, drink more H20, eat less chocolate, and use the treadmill four times/week.

We can do it!


----------



## laguayaca (Sep 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trojanpopcorn* 

 
_hey jeni!  Hopefully we can help motivate each other 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How much do you want to lose my next august?  Because that is my goal date too!_

 
Yes! it would be great to be fit and beautiful by then! 

lunch: half salad and vegetable soup
chcilate milk

dinner: pb&j 
cup of milk

total glasses of water: 5  but the night is young!
points: 28


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 20, 2007)

Welcome everyone!  This is exciting!


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 20, 2007)

Day 4

I'm about to go to the gym with my boyfriend.  Going to do 30 minutes treadmill, then 30 minutes lifting weights for lower body.

B Porridge with granola sprinkled in, 2 bites of homemade flapjack( couldn't resist!)

Thats all so far.


Jeni- How do you know how many points to have?

I ate stirfry yesterday for my dinner because my bf's family were having indian.  It was delicious.... I don't know if they do this in America but in england you can buy stirfry packs for one with the veg and the sauce so its easy to whip up a portion


----------



## laguayaca (Sep 20, 2007)

breakfast:
grape and apples with a little caramel sauce
milk

snack - nectarine

lunch:
whole grain pasta spaghetti and brown rice

snack:
ww ice cream bar

dinner:
southwest chicken salad with llight italian dressing

starbucks tal coffee frappuccino light blended

water: 7 glasses today yey!

points: 24.5

Tip: Chewing food slowly get you fuller faster and food more satisfying!


----------



## laguayaca (Sep 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trojanpopcorn* 

 
_Day 4

I'm about to go to the gym with my boyfriend. Going to do 30 minutes treadmill, then 30 minutes lifting weights for lower body.

B Porridge with granola sprinkled in, 2 bites of homemade flapjack( couldn't resist!)

Thats all so far.


Jeni- How do you know how many points to have?

I ate stirfry yesterday for my dinner because my bf's family were having indian. It was delicious.... I don't know if they do this in America but in england you can buy stirfry packs for one with the veg and the sauce so its easy to whip up a portion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i joined weight watchers this week its a formula and actually online theres sites that can tell you. i wonder if theres weight watchers where you live? you live in England?


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes, i should look!!!  you can tell me if you think its good at the end of the wekk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







that starbucks sounds delish!!!!!  I am not hungry, am currently counting down to my interview which I am really nervous about


----------



## laguayaca (Sep 21, 2007)

what interview is that?


----------



## laguayaca (Sep 21, 2007)

i will let you know my weigh in is on monday i  wil let you know how i do!


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 22, 2007)

I had an interview for estee lauder and I got the job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So im happy.

Made such a good dinner last night....

tacos! but i made the taco 'shells' out of lettuce and everything I used was lean or low fat! you should try it!

On ww, do you feel like you aren't eating a lot?


----------



## laguayaca (Sep 22, 2007)

Oh I feel completely satisfied! So far i'm liking it!
Congrats you Lucky girl one day i would like to be a makeup artist!

Friday Day 5:
PB&J 
Milk

Lunch:
TuNa Pasta with tomatoes, corn, onions, and lemon
salt and pepper 
I made it up but it was good!

Dinner: 
One chicken wing and like 1/4 slice of pizza I really wasnt hungry
Grande Coffee Frappuccino Light Blended - its yummy!

Water:
Eight Cups yey

Points:
24.5

Thanks Aileen for your support this week!


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 24, 2007)

I lost 3 pounds this week. WOW.  

Jeni- How much do you want to lose in total?


----------



## Hilly (Sep 24, 2007)

I am trying to go quasi vegetarian...no red meat!


----------



## laguayaca (Sep 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trojanpopcorn* 

 
_I lost 3 pounds this week. WOW.  

Jeni- How much do you want to lose in total?_

 
i have lost 2 yey for us!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 24, 2007)

yall are dong great! I lost a whopping .5 on my WW this week lol. Better than gaining.


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 24, 2007)

we are great!!!!! 0.5 is defo better than nothing, and you have been on ww for a while so it will slow down


----------



## MAKExMExUP (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm IN! This is like a free version of weight-watchers teehee

Goal: lose 10 lbs

What I've eaten so far: 1 rice krispies treat, 1 smart ones, 3 buffalo wings, 3 crazy breads ...aiming for a SALAD for dinner

Exercise: 45 mins on elliptical, weights

I've been working out for 45 mins everyday this week but I've been eatin' like a piggy... not no mo'! GOOD LUCK everyone!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 26, 2007)

Last night I was craving sweets...so for dinner i had cereal lol. I "punished" myself lol for not going to the gym for 3 days so I did the eliptical for55 mins for 30 mins of weights. I was pooped!


----------



## laguayaca (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_Last night I was craving sweets...so for dinner i had cereal lol. I "punished" myself lol for not going to the gym for 3 days so I did the eliptical for55 mins for 30 mins of weights. I was pooped!_

 
have you had the ww ice cream its yummy i like the cookie dough one!


----------



## laguayaca (Sep 26, 2007)

today i had:
apple dippers for breakfast

lunch:
pasta and 1 breadstick (i was strong i love those things!)
and I only ate 1/2 the pasta
water
lots of salad no croutons!


----------



## laguayaca (Sep 26, 2007)

Even if you cant go to the gym what i do sometimes is go up and down one step or march in place! Go up all my steps like 5 times in between commercials! You can also do squats as you watch T.V.


----------



## laguayaca (Oct 11, 2007)

is any one still posting?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 11, 2007)

I haven't lost one pound.  I am at the same weight.   

I am on antidepressants and I just can't loose a pound. This is sooooooo frustrating.  I just have to walk more.  (((rolling my eyes up)))


----------



## tropical_smiles (Oct 11, 2007)

How do you guys even get motivated to go to the gym? I don't know..sometimes I feel like the gym is...what's the word..scary. I feel like everyone is just going to watch me...


----------



## laguayaca (Oct 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I haven't lost one pound. I am at the same weight. 

I am on antidepressants and I just can't loose a pound. This is sooooooo frustrating. I just have to walk more. (((rolling my eyes up)))_

 
How about you only drink water im sure thatll help some!


----------



## laguayaca (Oct 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tropical_smiles* 

 
_How do you guys even get motivated to go to the gym? I don't know..sometimes I feel like the gym is...what's the word..scary. I feel like everyone is just going to watch me..._

 
Well I can totally understand what you are saying it is soo hard to go when you go by yourself so I guess the first tip would be try to get a buddy which you can try to look for in a chat room like in self.com or somewhere you feel comfortable bringing up that issue. Second tip is go to a gym to which theres maybe a womens area in which you will feel more comfortable , keep in mind that everyone there is there for most the same reasons as you! Last tip I can think of is try to join a class that you can look forward to that will give you a boost of motivation the more you get involved, the more likely you will find someone in there that if you miss a class wil say they missed you or let you know what a awesomw class you missed last week! Which is what im in the process of doing , im joining a water aerobics class. Hope I helped!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 14, 2007)

I drink a mix of diet drinks and water, but I will take your advice about just drinking water.  I am firm, but the weight on the scale is scary.  I am going to talk to my doctor about these  pills.  I am shaped different too.  My butt is higher and arms are bigger.  I do have a waist line.  I do some free weights and use a ball for the abs.  Hubby things it looks good.    I am 125 at almost 5'-3".

Before the antidepressants, I weighed around 114 dressed.  But, I didn't exercise and I could eat whatever I wanted all my life.  Right after being put on these pills,  I had to watch everything.  I actually eat 1/2 as much and move more.  The scale doesn't budge.  These pills are a joke.  They are good for your mind though. (((sigh)))


----------



## MAKExMExUP (Oct 14, 2007)

Let's see, since my post about oh 20 days ago, I'm still in my same weight range (125-127 lbs) -surprise surprise! I expect to lose a couple lbs because its my "period" week and im not going to be taking BC pills this week. I will aim for starting Weight Watchers this week and maybe squeeze in a 2 hr workout. Good luck to moi! *Updates in 2 weeks!*


----------



## tropical_smiles (Oct 14, 2007)

Ok, I think i'm going ot check out the women's gym near my work on Wednesday. Are there any questions I should ask? I really don't know what to expect but after I gained 25 pounds since January this year. I've gotten very self conscious and unhappy about my weight.


----------



## laguayaca (Oct 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tropical_smiles* 

 
_Ok, I think i'm going ot check out the women's gym near my work on Wednesday. Are there any questions I should ask? I really don't know what to expect but after I gained 25 pounds since January this year. I've gotten very self conscious and unhappy about my weight._

 
Well just make sure that you feel comfortble there and that the equipment looks up to date! You dont want to go to a place that looks like its falling apart! Look at everything like the locker room and showers to make sure they are sanitary and stuff! I dont really know what you may ask them to be honest but make sure you like it there and that you feel comfortable! Remember most all the women there will be there for the same reason you are! Dont feel bad it would be worse not to care. Best of Luck!


----------



## laguayaca (Oct 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_I drink a mix of diet drinks and water, but I will take your advice about just drinking water.  I am firm, but the weight on the scale is scary.  I am going to talk to my doctor about these  pills.  I am shaped different too.  My butt is higher and arms are bigger.  I do have a waist line.  I do some free weights and use a ball for the abs.  Hubby things it looks good.    I am 125 at almost 5'-3".

Before the antidepressants, I weighed around 114 dressed.  But, I didn't exercise and I could eat whatever I wanted all my life.  Right after being put on these pills,  I had to watch everything.  I actually eat 1/2 as much and move more.  The scale doesn't budge.  These pills are a joke.  They are good for your mind though. (((sigh)))_

 
Oh Darling you are not that bad but it is important that you try to keep it there you sound pretty healthy for your size as a matter of fact I am just an inch taller than you and aim for about your weight! I have heard those pills make you gain weight. Just try to keep healthy both for you and your family and do not skip meals or starve yourself it is the worst mistake ever!


----------



## laguayaca (Oct 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAKExMExUP* 

 
_Let's see, since my post about oh 20 days ago, I'm still in my same weight range (125-127 lbs) -surprise surprise! I expect to lose a couple lbs because its my "period" week and im not going to be taking BC pills this week. I will aim for starting Weight Watchers this week and maybe squeeze in a 2 hr workout. Good luck to moi! *Updates in 2 weeks!*_

 
Shopping makes me happy too!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats on your decision just remember Go to the meeting faithfully! Good Luck keep us posted!


----------



## laguayaca (Oct 15, 2007)

Tip: I learned today that in order to loose weight you must cut out 3500 calories a week from your normal routine= 500 calories less a day!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Oct 15, 2007)

My hubby loves how I look.  It's the scale and how I have had to buy bigger clothes that really angers me. But, I am toned.  I mean does muscle weigh that much.  I don't think so.  I am seeing the doc tomorrow.


----------



## lindas1983 (Mar 24, 2008)

Anyone still posting here?
I'd love to lose 2 stone between now and july as right now I sit at 5'6 and thirteen stone (around 180 lbs).  The thought of me on the beach in a swimsuit scares the life outta me not only because of my weight but because of a suprapubic catheter so atleast if I shift some weight i might feel a bit better about the swimsuit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My aim is two pounds a week threw diet and light excercise and i'd love to have people on here to lean on and to have lean on me the next few months while we all try to lose an extra few pounds.

Week ones aim is
No more fizzy drinks and 3 liters of water a day
Don't skip breakfast as I usually do
And atleast a 20 minute walk a day

Not much I know but I know my limits for now
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope to hear from others who'll be taking up this challenge with me.


----------



## tropical_smiles (Mar 24, 2008)

You go Linda!!! I started working out in January and I wasn't doing much. I work out twice a week with my trainer and started walking 30 minutes on the treadmill and people have already noticed my face and my love handles slimming down. 

I haven't been able to get off my coca cola addiction and sweet tooth. I'm hoping that once I get off those. I'll be able to lose alot more weight. But my personal trainer helps motivate me so much

keep updating us on your progress!!


----------



## jay0hwhy (Mar 28, 2008)

hey! i'm with you guys too! 

i'm doing lindora right now, and trying to keep on the goals of
1. drinking 80 ounces of water a day and a vitamin
2. following their diet
3. keeping up with my workout regiment-- yoga mon, dance tue/wed, walking with my mom [she's sick so it gets her to go outside] every day.

i know its a big goal, but i'd love to lose 100 lbs... i've lost 14 lbs so far in three weeks!

let's do this, guys!


----------



## Kuuipo (May 28, 2008)

Stopped smoking a month ago and cut down on food intake .  Working on losing ten more pounds. Been powerwalking everyday.


----------



## zabbazooey (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm on the bandwagon, too! I've gained 14 pounds since May 2007. I want to lose at least 8-10 lbs by October or early November.

Here's what I ate today:
Carnation Instant Breakfast w/1 cup 1% milk
Banana

Snack
Yogurt

Lunch
WW Chicken Enchilada TV dinner

Snack
Yogurt
10 oz 2% milk

Dinner
Turkey burger, no bun, no cheese
Celery
1 cup 1% cottage cheese

Today is my first day back to eating healthier. I really wanna get slim and trim again!


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 13, 2008)

I am beyond frustrated with myself. I lost 40 lbs a few years ago and kept it off really well but lately I've been letting my weight creep back up. I'm just at 10 lbs. above my ideal weight but on my 5'2" frame it feels/looks like way more. I obviously have no self control on my own so I'm going to try to get involved here for inspiration and to chart my progress!

Age: 24 (25 on Oct 25!)
Height: 5'2"
Weight: 124
Build: Muscular with a belly


----------



## valabdalnabi (Nov 4, 2008)

Im 5 ft 6 inches tall very small boned and fluctuate between 128-132 pounds...My metabolism has changed with age...but my husband really still thinks Im beautiful and compliments me almost every day....I think there is so much pressure on us women that sometimes we need to ask ourselves....who are we trying to please...if the answer is yourself...heck go for it.   Im trying to eat oatmeal everyday for breakfast....I like to run but only now run about a mile a week...but then I m a nurse and I walk for frickin twelve hours....but does anyone else notice after a good work out you eat more?????


----------

